
Tor Project suffers hack attack - tsecuritytimes
http://thesecuritytimes.com/?p=812&sms_ss=hackernews
======
stilist
Minimal content; links to ZDNet which has little more, but which gives us the
source itself: <http://archives.seul.org/or/talk/Jan-2010/msg00161.html>

------
dstorrs
Key point: this was not an attack on, or a vulnerability in, Tor proper.
Someone cracked one of the servers that happened to be a Tor infrastructure
box.

The system got shut down when the developers discovered it, the identity keys
were changed, and damage should be minimal or non-existent.

------
drinian
How troubling is it that Tor Project hasn't revealed an attack vector yet
(maybe they don't know)?

The source message indicates that they don't think the hackers knew that they
had compromised Tor servers. How likely is that?

------
timmorgan
No word on how they got in. Weak password perhaps?

